# My latest UDS



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

This will be up for sale when I get it painted. It has the bottom of a charbroil Cooker for 
the top. It sits just inside the rim of the sealed drum.
Has extended draft tubes it's been sandblasted on the inside and will be seasoned. 
Thermometer on the side and a new Weber grill rack. and a deflector plate. 
With the dome top, you can cook a large turkey, or add an extra rack. 
The barrel had some dents that I pounded out, so its not perfect, but meets expectations of an Ugly Drum. 
I will have it in Ingleside around April first. PM












me if you're interested


----------



## WMJairforce23 (Jul 27, 2012)

how much are you saking for it?


----------



## WMJairforce23 (Jul 27, 2012)

asking!!!!


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

$225


----------



## WMJairforce23 (Jul 27, 2012)

Send me pictures of the finshed product Please! I'm very interested! ([email protected])
I'm in Houston! Where are you located


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

I have it painted, not seasoned yet, which is not going to change anything in appearance. I will send some pics tomorrow. I am working on another using the top of the Charbroil for a lid, drum is a little better shape, will include a pic of it as well. 

Distance might be a problem, as I live in Cisco, close to Abilene. I will be in Ingleside Easter weekend and could bring it, but that is still a ways from you.


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Getting it seasoned up.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## jack collier (Aug 23, 2010)

*UDS*

Hey RedHooker: Did you sell it?:hairout:


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes, it is sold. I am working on another now. PM me if your interested.


----------



## TEXASSMOKE (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice Work !!


----------



## jack collier (Aug 23, 2010)

*UDS*

email me at [email protected]


----------



## jack collier (Aug 23, 2010)

*uds*

that's [email protected] (underscore between jack&collier


----------



## gunsmith (Jun 18, 2008)

*uds coals:*

when you put wood or charcoal in it do you light it and get burning good before you start cooking, read where there has been 24 # put in and cook for 24-30hrs.without adding to it. just trying to understand the smoker. Thanks-JP


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

you use mostly charcoal, with a few chunks of wood, depending on how much smoke you like. I use 4-5 pieces of wood, about 2x2x6"


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Very Nice, Congrats!


----------

